# Canon EVF-DC2 Likely Coming Soon



## Canon Rumors Guy (Sep 7, 2016)

```
<p>Foreign registration confirmation for a Canon EVF-DC2 has appeared. While the EOS M5 mirrorless camera will have a built-in EVF, the previous EOS M cameras and other PowerShot cameras do not.</p>
<p><a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/09/evf.jpg"><img class="aligncenter size-full wp-image-26744" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/09/evf.jpg" alt="evf" width="625" height="252" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/09/evf.jpg 625w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/09/evf-610x246.jpg 610w" sizes="(max-width: 625px) 100vw, 625px" /></a></p>
<p> </p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## rrcphoto (Sep 7, 2016)

strange .. i wonder why?


----------



## raptor3x (Sep 7, 2016)

rrcphoto said:


> strange .. i wonder why?



Higher resolution panel/and or better refresh rate?


----------



## douglaurent (Sep 7, 2016)

If Canon DSLR's had a multi function hot shoe like Sony, an addon like this would be a great addition to a 5D4!


----------



## Mistral75 (Sep 7, 2016)

EVF-DC2 in two SKUs (two colours) = perfect companion to PC2279 (code name) and its six SKUs (three bundles x two colours).


----------



## AvTvM (Sep 7, 2016)

hmmm ... EOS M10 has no contacts to plug in an external EVF, correct? 

And M5 comes with built-in EVF. 

EVF-DC2 does hint to one more new EOS body [see Neuro's remark re. M10 -> M20 ?]. 
I don't think Canon would bring a new EVF for [now old] EOS M3 or G1X II.
Or maybe it is just for yet another needless Powershot G ...


----------



## DannyPwins (Sep 7, 2016)

Is it technically possible for Canon to make a device like this for current DSLRs?


----------



## wockawocka (Sep 7, 2016)

DannyPwins said:


> Is it technically possible for Canon to make a device like this for current DSLRs?



Would be nice, wouldn't it?


----------



## AvTvM (Sep 7, 2016)

DannyPwins said:


> Is it technically possible for Canon to make a device like this for current DSLRs?



Not for current DSLRs. Would require hardware change - extra contacts near hotshoe. For new DSLRs easy, would work only in LiveView, when slapping mirror is not in lightpath.


----------



## MrFotoFool (Sep 7, 2016)

If it fits my original M, I would be happy.


----------



## AvTvM (Sep 7, 2016)

MrFotoFool said:


> If it fits my original M, I would be happy.



I cannot see how ... there are no electrial contacts to hook up an external EVF ... and no hardware/firmware interface for it in any current EOS M other than M3.


----------



## rrcphoto (Sep 7, 2016)

raptor3x said:


> rrcphoto said:
> 
> 
> > strange .. i wonder why?
> ...



it's already at the top of the heap of the common EVF's at 2.36M dot, unless they rolled with the 4M dot one .. but to be honest, I doubt that.

refresh rate would depend on the camera.

I wonder if it's just different colors than black.


----------



## rrcphoto (Sep 7, 2016)

DannyPwins said:


> Is it technically possible for Canon to make a device like this for current DSLRs?



they could if they also supported HDMI input I guess.

there was someone that did a sigma EVF for the DPxM series cameras that went off the HDMI connector.

if canon could / would create an EVF like that .. it would be pretty cool - use it basically on any camera.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 7, 2016)

rrcphoto said:


> strange .. i wonder why?



Current one doesn't come in pink and white to match the M20?


----------



## rrcphoto (Sep 7, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> rrcphoto said:
> 
> 
> > strange .. i wonder why?
> ...



I'm kind of hoping for a M3 Mark II.. 

M10
M3
M5

matching up to the 
G9x
G7x
G5x


----------



## ashmadux (Sep 8, 2016)

rrcphoto said:


> strange .. i wonder why?



Because the refresh rate wasn't that high, and nobody talks about how frigging annoying it is that it cannot lock in the lowered position- it gets hit by mistake, turning upward, ripe to get broken off while attached to your hotshoe. No bueno.

Lastly, your eye lid hits the glass pretty easily, meaning it will always be stained.

So there's a lot they can do here, based on my usage anyways.


----------



## Fleetie (Sep 8, 2016)

One thing that annoys me about the current EVF, that I have on my M3, is that you can set the whole lot up so that if you don't use the camera for a while, and you're just walking around with it, it will "sleep" the camera after a time period you select in the menus.

And then, when you put your eye up to the EVF again, the IR sensor in the EVF wakes the camera up again.

It works really well.

... except that the IR sensor in the EVF is too sensitive, and when the EVF happens to swing into my jacket as I walk, it keeps on and on waking the camera up again. 

And for some reason, even putting the EVF into its vertical position doesn't improve matters either.

Very annoying. That facility could've been so cool.


----------



## Meatcurry (Sep 8, 2016)

AvTvM said:


> hmmm ... EOS M10 has no contacts to plug in an external EVF, correct?
> 
> And M5 comes with built-in EVF.
> 
> ...



How about a G1x3 with a 24MP APSC sensor, surely that wouldn't be needless!


----------



## AvTvM (Sep 8, 2016)

Meatcurry said:


> AvTvM said:
> 
> 
> > hmmm ... EOS M10 has no contacts to plug in an external EVF, correct?
> ...



to me it would be. I am not buying cameras without interchangeable lenses. When lens built in is sufficient, I us my smartphone. 

I don't think Canon will put APS-C sensors in G powershots. 1" sensor seem to be perfect for that series. Otherwise lens gets way too big ...


----------



## AvTvM (Sep 8, 2016)

thetechhimself said:


> AvTvM said:
> 
> 
> > Meatcurry said:
> ...



my brother has a G1X (I) ... I would NEVER exchange it for my EOS M (1st gen). G1X I + II ... significantly smaller sensor in a body as large or rather more bulky than EOS M 1st gen. Yes lens is built-in, but to me that's more of a limitation than a feature.


----------



## Meatcurry (Sep 9, 2016)

AvTvM said:


> thetechhimself said:
> 
> 
> > AvTvM said:
> ...



I'm no sensor size expert, but isn't the 1.5" sensor only slightly smaller than APSC? and didn't Canon recently patent a fixed 15-75mm lens with a APSC image circle?

Are you telling me that a G1X3 with a 24MP APSC DPAF sensor would be appealing?


----------



## Sporgon (Sep 9, 2016)

Meatcurry said:


> AvTvM said:
> 
> 
> > thetechhimself said:
> ...



The G1X has a better lens than the M3 + kit 18-55. If you bought the latter and were only ever going to use the kit lens you would be better off with a G1X IMO. 

There isn't a great deal of difference in size between the sensors, but maybe what size difference there is allows for a much better lens, _pro rata_.


----------



## AvTvM (Sep 9, 2016)

you are right, i erroneously thought g1x had 1" sensor, but it is larger. 

personally i have no interest whatsoever in cameras without lens mount. even though i do use the 18-55 about half of the time, i feel limited if i cannot get into tele or wide-angle focal lengths when needed. ymmv, of course. and canon obviously can make money on it ... or not.


----------



## Meatcurry (Sep 9, 2016)

AvTvM said:


> you are right, i erroneously thought g1x had 1" sensor, but it is larger.
> 
> personally i have no interest whatsoever in cameras without lens mount. even though i do use the 18-55 about half of the time, i feel limited if i cannot get into tele or wide-angle focal lengths when needed. ymmv, of course. and canon obviously can make money on it ... or not.



I hear ya, but it would make a great all round backup to a DSLR


----------



## AvTvM (Sep 10, 2016)

Meatcurry said:


> AvTvM said:
> 
> 
> > you are right, i erroneously thought g1x had 1" sensor, but it is larger.
> ...



too bulky. Also, I do not want a backup, but a fully capable REPLACEMENT for my mirrorslapper.


----------



## Don Haines (Sep 10, 2016)

AvTvM said:


> Meatcurry said:
> 
> 
> > AvTvM said:
> ...


With the exception of waterproof P/S cameras, I tend to agree with your statement.....


----------

